# My bettas



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I ended up taking 205 pics of the fish today  What did we do before digital cameras xD

Anyhow, narrowed it down to about 17, including a few older ones.

A few days ago, I tried to be quick to grab the camera because Mango (m) was flaring. Only ended up with one pic of him...









But a few minutes later Rosemary (f) started flaring! I've never seen the timid, mild mannered gal flare before!









When I was taking pics today, she flared at the camera too! She's just been so content since she's moved into her own space.
Here's a not so focused pic of her, but it shows her lovely colours.









Mango and Rosey flirting:









And another one of Mango (sort of) flaring today.









A few of my newest boy, Marmaduke. He's sort of like a "dirty" orange dalmatian. It's a bit tricky to get pics of him, because he's in an acrylic bowfront tank, plus the lighting is behind the tank.









I love his eyes









Tall betta looks down on you.









Pixel's tank, which I had to include a picture of because I gave it a major clean the other day, so it's nice and sparkly.









A couple of Pixel

















And Enigma:









The flash makes him look green, but he's really quite blue. When he's showing off, his body is a beautiful blue, and his head is almost black.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Gives a better idea of his colours.









Not bettas, but got two new otos today. I was at Total Pet, and it looked like they had just the two, but they looked good and healthy, so I thought I'd get them. Already hard at work.









And my older, big fat oto. His buddy died a few weeks ago, and I figured it was time he had some new friends.









And the last surviving ghost shrimp. HIS buddy got eaten by Enigma a short while ago.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely photos. Taking pictures of fish is very addicting and a challenge 

Everything and everyone looks great.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting.. I can't wait to get my betta!!
I love your names too!!


----------



## karin (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep the tank i just bought exploded i set it up 1 week ago with fresh water till i found some one to drill it for a sump and was running great then this morning the front of the tank came out at 7:02 350 gallons of water everywere nice the glass is not tempered that is on way to find out. what should i do with the tank the front is broken the other 3 sides are still standing? that was a short lived monster tank set up


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

karin said:


> Yep the tank i just bought exploded i set it up 1 week ago with fresh water till i found some one to drill it for a sump and was running great then this morning the front of the tank came out at 7:02 350 gallons of water everywere nice the glass is not tempered that is on way to find out. what should i do with the tank the front is broken the other 3 sides are still standing? that was a short lived monster tank set up


I think you will probably get more responses if you set up a separate thread for this? Good luck!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice bettas!


----------

